# Gotta Have Crabs!!



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone..

Well i went into the pet store a few days ago ..just to pick up some stuff I needed..But ended up buying two more hermit crabs..The poor little things were so cold and almost dead..

I was holding them in my hands on the way home ..you couldnt even feel them moving.. They were keeped in a 5 gallon tank on the floor..no heat,the only food they had was fish flakes..They didnt even have a hood on the tank..


anyhow I rushed home with them..cleaned them up and put them into my 10 gallon ..as soon as they got into it ..they went to the water..then the food..and off to sleep ..

so anyhow today when I got up ..they were moving around and talking away..So everything seams good with them ..I hope it stays that way..

P.S 
My hubby told me that if I keep on getting crabs..That i'll need to change my name from shar the guppy lady ..to shar the crab lady..LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

good to hear sharon! How are they doing now?

Are they the purple pinchers or the other kind?


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> good to hear sharon! How are they doing now?
> 
> Are they the purple pinchers or the other kind?


Hi Jess..
They are doing great now..moving around alot more..thank god.I belive they are the pp's.. 
I just want to add that ..the more I research these amazing pets the more I find out..I wish pet stores would research these also before getting them ..So then can tell the buyer about the care.

So what I have been doing when I go into a pet store and I see there not keeped up..I will talk to the owner and let them in on what I know..
I also have signs posted and ad's on the pc that I will take in any unwanted hermit crabs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats very nice of you... they do so well in huge groups i hear anyways 

Talking with the stores is a very good thing. Maybe bring up how thier crabs are doing poorly and you have some advice that might help. Save them money, make them more attractive.
Hermit crab kits are getting popular as people like the whole ready to go type set ups.

good luck!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thats very nice of you... they do so well in huge groups i hear anyways
> 
> Talking with the stores is a very good thing. Maybe bring up how thier crabs are doing poorly and you have some advice that might help. Save them money, make them more attractive.
> Hermit crab kits are getting popular as people like the whole ready to go type set ups.
> ...


Hello Jess..Thanks...
So far I have talked to 3 pet stores and they are very willing to listen and do what they need to do..  
I now bring care &housing sheets in..I always have them on hand..
in those it talks about. those hermit crab kits..The kits just dont give the hermits the room,heat e.g they need..
and also that the hermit do better when keeped in bigger groups..I now have 9hermits..saved another 2  yesterday..
I know i am only one person ..But sometimes thats all it takes to make a change..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm!  You make me wanna start my own coloney now lol. especially after reading about them ^_^


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Mhmm!  You make me wanna start my own coloney now lol. especially after reading about them ^_^


 haha...there you start saving the hermits at your end and i'll work at my end..


----------

